# [SOLVED] COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

OK guys/girls i have a problem. I got mw2 on PC but I'm having problems listening to others speak on their microphones. EXAMPLE My friend is in the same game as me. He can hear everyone else talking on their microphones but i can't? any suggestions..?:4-dontkno


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Can i get your system specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU (power supply)

What microphone do you use and how is it connected?


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Can i get your system specs?
> 
> RAM
> CPU
> ...


buddy the game works fine and the microphone well no box just found it. I can talk and everyone can hear me talk. I can hear myself talk (obviously) but i can't hear anybody else talking on their microphones..:sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Ok, I still want to know the microphone itself and what service pack are you using.
Vista?
Vista SP1?
Vista SP2?

For you microphone open
-Control Panel
-System and security
-System
-Device Manager (left hand pane)

Tell me what it says under *sound, video and game controllers*


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*



Mcninjaguy said:


> Ok, I still want to know the microphone itself and what service pack are you using.
> Vista?
> Vista SP1?
> Vista SP2?
> ...


OK well. I think its the vista that came with the computer.. i haven't upgraded it or anything. Umm if I'm doing this correctly, it says Realtek High Definition Audio... Is that any help?

Also 4g ram
Intel Core 2 duo..(it says 2 of them at 2.80ghz)
No idea what my graphics card is..


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Hey Mr Jones, 

You can find your graphics card by downloading SIW.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Was your computer prebuilt? If so, do you know the make and model of it? For example, 

Make:Acer 
Model:Extensa 5630


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*



Zealex said:


> Was your computer prebuilt? If so, do you know the make and model of it? For example,
> 
> Make:Acer
> Model:Extensa 5630


Hasn't been rebuilt, its a Dell Vostro 220s. great computer i might add


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Hey Mr Jones,

Can you give me a link from where you bought it from?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Oh sorry I don't know why I asked for your specs(asking for computer name). Oh well, it's always helpful to know :smile:

Look at mcninjaguy's 2nd post and respond to that. But seeing that you are lost, service pack can be determined by going to control panel>System and maintenance>system you will see a page in aero. Now, at the top is a section "Windows Editon". It should say service pack 1 or 2. If it's service pack 1, you will need to update it. I believe by going to windows update you can update to windows service pack 2.

Now the other part...
Go to the start menu and in _start search_ type *device manager* and click it. 
sound, video and game controllers, check that. Double check if you have anything more there than Realtek High Definition Audio. 

Has this issue been happening in other games? Double check your settings in MW2 to see if others aren't muted, as some games offer that.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Ok so these two pictures should give you a better idea of what I want to know. I have Windows 7 (so no service pack and its better than Vista ^_^) and the device manager with my sound devices. Vista and Windows 7 look alike besides the huge difference in the OS's coding.


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Meh. This confusing me. Ill work it out myself. =] thnx for your input tho.


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*

Problem solved!! . All i had to do was change my speaker settings and game settings so they were both the same..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: COD 6 MW2 microphone not working?*



Mr Jones said:


> Problem solved!! . All i had to do was change my speaker settings and game settings so they were both the same..


Glad to hear it Mr Jones.

Could you please mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu.

Cheers,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Mr Jones (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok its solved


----------

